# Dual Male in the 10gal: *sweat drop* Lemme Explain!



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*fanning self* 

It's been awhile everybody...

Since my dear Janus has always been a lazy BETTA always toyed with the idea of trying out the taboo of two males living without a screen. 

*sighs* 

My dream crumbled within an hour... Magus didn't see it coming.

Magus, my new blue/metal (he's overly shiny) delta half-moon had been ignoring Janus (my shy large red double tail) and everything seemed fine for awhile when suddenly...

*sighs again* 
Janus grew a spine and slowly began shadowing Magus while flaring. The filter caught Janus' tail and threw him into Magus and... Well you can imagine the rest as several strips of blue fluttered down.

I got Magus out and put him into my new Goldfish tank *waves a hand defending* it's colder but my room is very warm and in the low 70s so temp is no issue with Tynamo and Thisby (my two snail eater goldfish lol). It's a 2gal hex tank with filter, I clean it every few days since I know goldies poop a lot. 


So attack all you want but at least I tried *shrugs* I'm done with school for the winter so I thought I'd experiment. 

Kinda wondering if maybe I broke them up too soon... *ponders* maybe Janus was just showing whose boss... *shrugs* I may try again eventually ... And don't call me cruel *chuckles* that was terrifying watching them interacting seemingly harmlessly for awhile... Hoping the first strike isn't for the head or eye. Anyway that's all that's new from my end... 

Kinda frightening though how my lazy Janus turned into this prowler... His large black eyes just watching Magus... Slowly swimming up to him.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

From what I've read, bettas as we know them to be, are extremly aggressive and territorial. You may get away wih it for a while, maybe get lucky and have a few hours, but I personally wouldn't risk it. Unless you can keep a constant vigil (24x7), which I doubt you'd be able to do (especially when sleep calls), I'd just go the divider route so you wouldn't have to worry about this thing happening. Just my two cents fwiw.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't understand this post at all. 

Please don't ever try this again. Male bettas are extremely territorial and aggressive fish and it is only in very rare circumstances that they would be able to share the same tank. Even then one will usually end up being harassed or bullied by the more dominant fish, and even if there isn't any outright physical attacks the constant stress is not good. 

Also two goldfish in a 2 gallon tank is massively overstocking. Depending on the kind of goldfish they could need up to a 100 gallon tank. Also low 70s is not a high enough temperature for a tropical fish like a betta. You really need to move him into a better tank as if there is no heater in your goldfish tank the temperature is going to be fluctuating by at least a few degrees over the course of 24 hours. I wouldn't be surprised if your betta ends up sick or worse because of it. 

Honestly why even post this on a forum dedicated to the care of bettas? Just to get a reaction? Why would you even think of trying to house them together at some future date? Giving them time is not going to miraculously change the instincts that have been hardwired into them.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i agree with lbfish. so irresponsible. you trolling?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't understand this post at all.
> 
> Please don't ever try this again. Male bettas are extremely territorial and aggressive fish and it is only in very rare circumstances that they would be able to share the same tank. Even then one will usually end up being harassed or bullied by the more dominant fish, and even if there isn't any outright physical attacks the constant stress is not good.
> 
> ...



It was an experiment. 

And no, they are tiny goldfish 1inch. 

And I posted, because it was something I did and I'm not going to just take down the thread. It was wrong and I'll get a small heater tomorrow or return Magus, it will depend on many Factors. 

But I'm not the type start fighting over silly matters, I admit it was a cruel experiment. 

Sorry the post made no sense to you... I write differently


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with DQ, Little, & Sandy. Janus had his OWN established territory. Even trying two in a tank new to both is a no-no!! I will at least say that Dorm had the... ****s... (gills) to admit his juvenile mistake here, so he shows (maybe) "some" character.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

isochronism said:


> I agree with DQ, Little, & Sandy. Janus had his OWN established territory. Even trying two in a tank new to both is a no-no!! I will at least say that Dorm had the... ****s... (gills) to admit his juvenile mistake here, so he shows (maybe) "some" character.


Come on guys, no need to be aggressive here. I've seen troll posts before and can get a pretty good read when I see one and I dont think Dorm is a troller. He's been around these forums for a while now and trollers usually hit and run. He had an honest question/s and I think he got the answers he/she was looking for.

Lets keep the character assassinations where they belong ---- away from this forum.

Peace all!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

and now children, you know.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

isochronism said:


> I agree with DQ, Little, & Sandy. Janus had his OWN established territory. Even trying two in a tank new to both is a no-no!! I will at least say that Dorm had the... ****s... (gills) to admit his juvenile mistake here, so he shows (maybe) "some" character.


Thank you. 

I mean Janus struck once, not like I let them fight for five minutes while laughing menicially while stroking a white cat. I panicked and tapped the tank to startle them then netted Magus. Oddly enough he seems to like the back up tank and my goldfish and he's eaten and fluttering around happily.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I't at least he is telling us not to do it. Tho, considering to maybe try it again someday... (???)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The problem with two one inch goldfish (if they are common goldfish) is that they have the potential to reach at least a foot in size if provided with adequate space. I believe I read on a goldfish forum that a goldfish can attain its full adult size in around a year if housed and cared for properly. 

Even fancy strains can grow to the size of a baseball, if not more. 

What is happening to your goldfish now is that they are being stunted. Stunting can severely impact on the longevity and health of your goldfish, even if they don't show it. I had a goldfish that used to live in a 10 gallon tank and is at least 5-6 years old. It is now in better accommodations, but is only half the size it should be at this age. While it still looks impressive to visitors, I know that it has been possibly permanently stunted by its previous life in that tank. 

I wish goldfish were not so easily obtainable, as their care requirements often go beyond what the average person can provide. And when you think that they can live for around 15-20 years, you can see that they are often much more of a long-term investment than most fish.

The problem with this thread is he has been on these forums for a long time now, and really should have known better than to do it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

2 gallons is not nearly enough for 2" of goldfish. Even at this size a 10 gallon is the minimum for them. Just feel I should point this out, I have 14" of goldfish in my 90 gallon and I can only keep nitrates down with huge water changes, by the end of the week nitrates are back up to 40ppm, even planted and filtered. Those fish will not prosper in that size home, with a potential maximum size of 8-12" they need an upgrade now.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

20 gallon for the first goldfish and 10 for each additional goldfish. So 30 for 2 of them, read it somewhere


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not even going to touch on the 2 Male Bettas in the same tank, but 3 fish in a 2g (I think you said) is WAAAYYYY too many fish even more so since 2 are goldies. You have to consider what the ADULT sized fish needs not the 2" baby. Please rehome them or get the appropriately sized & filtered tank.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Give Dorm a break guys! He said that it was a temporary home... Dorm, I do agree on many levels with what they are saying. I sugest that you rehome the goldfish and if the betta likes the bowl, then so be it! Let the betta keep it, heater + filter though if you please. We ought to be thanking you for the real life experience and kmowledge that you showed us, and the fact that you don't want us to repeat it is a good thing. If you think that you can untaboo the topic then do so.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, here's why it can't work for two males with normal instincts. In the wild, male splendens betta fish typically have 3 square feet of territory to themselves that they will defend. This means you would need a 6 square foot heavily planted tank for any hope of this working. That would be a very, very wide and short tank. Unless you're interested in breeding a strain of non-aggressive males over tens of generations like OFL, this is the only setup I would confidently place 2 males in together. Since it's also totally unfeasible for most fish keepers, we tend to just say don't do it.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

^+1 I agree, it is safer this way, but if you want to do what OFL does, go for it. She could use a little compition I say...


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

OFL is breeding non-aggressive male bettas?? i let me get in on this action, i'd love to one day have a betta "fraternity"!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> OFL is breeding non-aggressive male bettas?? i let me get in on this action, i'd love to one day have a betta "fraternity"!


Oh that would be a sight to behold...


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

yes it would! The original could test this if he/she so desires... The we could have multiple males and females together like a school of fish. (think of all the bubble nests!!!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't even try housing my boys together. I divided my tanks and everyone lives in their own little section, but it took a little trial and error because of the placement of the filter. Tuffy ended up getting into Trigg's section. Thankfully I saw it before they could get to each other.

I hope you're able to keep both of your guys. Are the names a reference to Chrono Trigger? I love that game (and Magus was my favorite character)!


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought the only male bettas you can keep together are the wild kind? Even then it has to be a big tank and they need to be paired off I think. Also correct me if I am wrong but hasn't Betta Splendens been bred to be an aggressive fish and to fight unrelentingly?


----------

